# All torn down



## Roy Warren (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I've got everything off of it that I plan to take off, except the from tires which I'm going to replace with tractor tires, and the wiring harness. I'm going to wait until I make sure where everything goes before I take it off.

A picture is attached.

Now I have to get it ready for some paint.

I have a small portable sand blaster and I tried a few parts. It takes the paint and dirt off but it is really slow and tedious.

I would welcome any suggestions on how to make this job easier. I'm only interested in the "red" parts for now.


Thanks,

Roy


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Looks good. It appears to have hardly any rust.
Make sure there is no grease or oil residue on the metal before you paint her up.
Harry


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking Good Roy!!

It does take a bit of time to sand blast it, however, we work on them a little at a time.  

Just bought the hubby a new sandblaster for parts, for his birthday... I think he is in love.. 
 

Be sure to use "Good" paint... and it will last a lifetime..


----------



## tarhcr (Jul 13, 2006)

Roy it looks a lot like mine I have used easy off oven cleaner and it is working rather well I was going to get some red devil lye but the only place I can find it is at the local police station... Ha Ha
The easy off will take the dirt, grease, rust and paint off, but after you rinse it off and it dries it needs to be primed to keep it from rusting


----------



## Roy Warren (Jul 30, 2006)

*Sandblasting*

DJ mentioned her hubby got a sandblaster for his birthday. 

I also got one for mine. I will be 70 next Monday.

She let me pick it out and I was being frugal and bought a $50.00 one from Northern Tool. I figured that after using it on the tractor I wouldn't need it that much, so didn't want to over do it.

Wrong! You get what you pay for.

It was the gravity feed kind. A plastic bucket with a hose attached to it is about all it amounted too. Of couse I hooked up my air compressor hose to the gun. A piece of junk.

This was the reason I was looking for a better way to clean the parts in my earlier post. This thing would take me forever. It kept clogging up and didn't really remove that much when it wasn't clogged. I tried putting it higher up above the tractor so gravity would have a better chance but this didn't work either.

Today I took it back and got a refund. I went to Tractor Supply and bought a Clarke 10 gallon unit with an 8 ft hose. $109.95.

This is a well made machine. All the difference in the world. It is made of steel and the media is pressurized so it doesn't depend on gravity to feed it. Has a gauge on it, a top quality gun, pressure relief valve, wheels, a thicker hose, a much better gun with ceramic nozzles, and many more goodies.

One pull of the trigger removed more paint that five minutes with the other one. I would recommend this unit if any of you are considering buying one and don't want to spend a lot on it. Well worth the money.

The only thing working against me now is the high humidity. It is very hot here in NC and the humidity is way up there. They warn against the hose clogging if the media gets wet or in high humidity situations.

So you guys from up North, send some fresh air down this way. 



Roy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I sent some cool air your way, but I THINK somebody in Ohio or Kentucky stole it! They've been stealing our rain, too!


----------



## Roy Warren (Jul 30, 2006)

Scroungeman

I'll go along with that. We did have a little shower today but that's the first in weeks. It's been in the high 90s for several weeks.

I have a pond that is about 3/4 acres and full pond is 8 ft. It's down to about 2 ft. in the deepest part and less that that in other places. It depends on rain to keep it filled. 

I have some very nice bass and bream that I would hate to lose, so send all the rain you can our way and help me pray.


Roy


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Roy, and Everyone else.

Talk about the " heat" here... In the 90's last couple weeks.:dazed: 


Hubby will be 51.... and he is soooo spoiled...!!


I looked at the parts sandblaster at Tractor Supply . If I hadn't got such a great deal with the "Snap On" guy... Tractor supply would have been the next choice.

We use ours alot, and will continue to use it for years. As we do restorations as a business, as well as our own collection of tractors. So I think this was a very good investment for us.

We also had a shower earlier this evening... while I was trying to mow,

mg: 

So... the rest of the yard.. will have to wait.. 

Take Care and Good Luck with the tractor Roy!

P. S. We also use "oven cleaner" as a degreaser on occassion.. then power wash... works great..


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Anyone ever try electrolosis to remove rust?

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/andyspatch/rust.htm

http://antique-engines.com/electrol.asp


----------



## Roy Warren (Jul 30, 2006)

*electrolosis*

They say it's good to learn something new every day. Well I just did. I've never heard of this and it's so simple. Thanks for posting it.

Well let's see now....I wonder if I could gargle some baking soda and it would take the rust and stiffness out of my old joints.

Roy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: electrolosis*



> _Originally posted by Roy Warren _
> * Well let's see now....I wonder if I could gargle some baking soda and it would take the rust and stiffness out of my old joints.
> 
> Roy *



Just spray them down with WD-40........


----------



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

Check out some "Dads Easy Spray" Great stuff but don't get it on your skin. It burns like crazy. It lifts the old paint and grease right off and is water soluable so you simply wash it off and wire brush your piece. Works good on parts before bead blasting also.


----------



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

Leave a 60 watt light bulb burning in your sand blaster and it will dry it out. You have to leave the door cracked to let the moisture out. I live in Fayetteville and the humidity is crazy. I also have an in-line water trap and drain the tank daily. You will still get the moisture problems but at the same time you get more time before everything gets all wet.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *Anyone ever try electrolosis to remove rust?
> 
> http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/andyspatch/rust.htm
> ...


Thanks Harry, for the great links.:spinsmile


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

You are most welcome. I've not tried that method myself but I will try it out.
Regards, Harry :tractorsm


----------

